
Simple Vector Graphics for Python - selvan
https://github.com/Zulko/gizeh
======
fathead_glacier
This is really interesting I will definitely give it a try. I think it will be
extremely useful in Jupyter/orgmode where currently I have to rely on PGF/tikz
which itself is amazing especially in Latex, however, less than convenient if
you live in python. Having the code in one environment will definitely help if
you are after reproducibility of your graphics.

------
NKosmatos
Nice one, have a look at the example animations on the demo page:
[http://zulko.github.io/blog/2014/09/20/vector-animations-
wit...](http://zulko.github.io/blog/2014/09/20/vector-animations-with-python/)

